# UMaine Forest 8/12



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 12, 2010)

Only had an hour to get out today but, since I haven't been out since last Friday, it was better than nothing.  Had to borrow a friends trek 3700 to ride for a bit.  Got out and did some of the loops behind the high school.  Every single time we ride there, we discover more trails. The main network is color coded and from there you can find countless single track snaking through the forest.  In 2 weeks we have the ability to ride for hours and we are going to take advantage of it.

We did a few of the main trails today and rode what we call the "blue loop", a long trail that follows the double track but is hella rooty.  I will say, that is one thing we have discovered about this network...it has so many more roots and rocks than anything I have been on before.  Very little buff stuff and mostly tech riding where, even though it is pretty flat, you have to choose your line carefully.

Managed to get in just over 5 miles.  It would have been more if I was on my own gear and my friend wasn't still acclimating to the clipless thing. Still, it felt GREAT to get out.


----------

